# Rear Work Lights



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've went through all the threads on the search but I'm hung up on getting 2 different ideas to merge together...maybe the experts can give their 2 cents. I want to put lights in my bumper for rear lighting while plowing, I'm against mounting them underneath because they will get destroyed in no time. I really like the Soundoff 1000, but they wont work for what I need because they arent a flush mount, more of a screw them into something type. Below is a thread from Mossman...AWESOME install work:salute:. I want to do what he did, just with brighter lights. So I would like to get something like Soundoff 1000's in a type of light like he used. Any thoughts and links????

Mossman Install
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97363


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Spucel;1303546 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've went through all the threads on the search but I'm hung up on getting 2 different ideas to merge together...maybe the experts can give their 2 cents. I want to put lights in my bumper for rear lighting while plowing, I'm against mounting them underneath because they will get destroyed in no time. I really like the Soundoff 1000, but they wont work for what I need because they arent a flush mount, more of a screw them into something type. Below is a thread from Mossman...AWESOME install work:salute:. I want to do what he did, just with brighter lights. So I would like to get something like Soundoff 1000's in a type of light like he used. Any thoughts and links????
> 
> ...


Get with Dissociative... He's a wealth of knowledge and a real wiz at doing lights.. He's up toward the Chicago Area


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I am always on the hunt for brighter LED for my bumper........unfortunately many do not list the lumens......there are some out there that are very pricy.....

http://www.grote.com/product.php?product_number=63821-5

over $100 each.....but it is not clear as to whether it will fit in a standard 4" rubber grommet


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

dmontgomery;1303591 said:


> I am always on the hunt for brighter LED for my bumper........unfortunately many do not list the lumens......there are some out there that are very pricy.....
> 
> http://www.grote.com/product.php?product_number=63821-5
> 
> over $100 each.....but it is not clear as to whether it will fit in a standard 4" rubber grommet


Thanks for the link. Yea I'm running into the same thing...hard to get all the details on some lights.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Pirsch;1303548 said:


> Get with Dissociative... He's a wealth of knowledge and a real wiz at doing lights.. He's up toward the Chicago Area


Thanks for the info...I sent him a message and invited him to this thread.:redbounce

Scott


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/116mm-Round-Hi-Power-LED-Lamp-6-x-3W-Hi-Power-LED

just put these on the back of the dumptruck..........daylight


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

They are nice! I dont think they will work for what I need though, I want to get a flush mount in the bumper. Hmmm.....


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

right...I figured.....but very bright at a great price


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Cut your holes for the soundoff. Trim out with door edging and mount sounds flush with holes. 
There aren't any 1000 lumen grommets yet. 

Otherwise for fifty bucks, replace factory reverse bulbs with a set of hid headlights. Silicone in a 9004 set and your golden.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Those grote light are as close as we get. But they aren't for flush mount they
Fit the rubber tractor light buckets. I would like to try one though, but flush mounts 
Are more flat cookie shaped.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Based on how soundoffs look I bet you can split the case and flush mount them...but its risky. I mean they have to come apart somehow so someone's gotta be the ballz and do it first.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Alrighty, thanks for the info. I might go with the ones that Mossman went with because I like how they fit in there. Maybe Ill spend the afternoon/evening at work today hunting for lights that will fit the way I want and are nice and bright.Thumbs Up

IMO lights are soo important to the whole operation....I want to make sure I do it right so it doesnt look like a FJ.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

What do you guys think about these??

http://www.lonestarpse.com/soundoff-r4-par36-generation-3-led-lighthead-erdrebz3.html


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Still want to see the lumens........if they are 1000 or better I might pay that


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

dmontgomery;1303654 said:


> Still want to see the lumens........if they are 1000 or better I might pay that


They are 1000Thumbs Up


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

those par 36 will fit in the round taillight groomets, it is just a tight fit! I have seen many times people mount the par36 4 3/4" 100w clear aircraft lights in place of normal reverse lights on big rigs


----------



## 2500HDVXT (Sep 19, 2011)

could you explain the whole silicone the hid in the reverse lights


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

the HID sounds like the best idea yeah and with the new slim digital ballast they are so small


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

I was thinking of taking factory fog lights and throwing hid's in them just like i have for the front of the truck. Just with a 55 watt kit i would have to run a relay harness.


----------



## 716polarbear (Sep 21, 2011)

Little late, but look at the BACKUP Buddy! Nice steup!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

*Flush mount*

Here is what I did. I'm not an electrical guy so I just had an idea like you, did some research and this is what I came up with. I got these lights from my local plow shop. They were about $45 each. So needless to say they weren't giving them away. But seems like this might be what you are going for. For the install you just drill two holes on the end of the light with hole saw and connect the holes together with a grinder.


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice setup.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Hardwood....haha I said hardwood. Would you happen to have any pictures or videos of these at night....very interested in borrowing your setup. Which means if we ever meet I owe you a case of beer!


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

^^ THIS ^^ i would like to see some night pics on how far they shine


----------



## 716polarbear (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice Job! Looks Solid!


----------



## mikes-plow (Feb 26, 2011)

Very nice setup but are you worried about speeding up rust? not sure myself wondering though


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

Lets see those rims? LOL


hardwoodcd;1315057 said:


> Here is what I did. I'm not an electrical guy so I just had an idea like you, did some research and this is what I came up with. I got these lights from my local plow shop. They were about $45 each. So needless to say they weren't giving them away. But seems like this might be what you are going for. For the install you just drill two holes on the end of the light with hole saw and connect the holes together with a grinder.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

mikes-plow;1316537 said:


> Very nice setup but are you worried about speeding up rust? not sure myself wondering though


that mounting gasket seals itself pretty good on both sides. It is something I gave some thought though. Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

milwaukeevtwin;1316733 said:


> Lets see those rims? LOL


Those are my summer rims. They are in the garage now........all 4 of them!!!!!! Thanks Ron!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey guys. I don't know how to get a video uploaded on here. If you go to youtube and type in my name, hardwoodcd, my video should pop up. Let me know what you think, Casey
PS. if anyone could enlighten me as to what I'm doing wrong to get the video uploaded I would appreciate it.


----------



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

Let me help you with that link.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks ff1241! How did you do that? I copied the share link at youtube and pasted it in the url area of the manage attachments but it kept telling me that it was an invalid file.


----------



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

hardwoodcd;1317517 said:


> Thanks ff1241! How did you do that? I copied the share link at youtube and pasted it in the url area of the manage attachments but it kept telling me that it was an invalid file.


Cut or copy the http code address on the page. Clink on the globe looking icon to open up the URL.

Make sure you only have one http code in the front. They put one in for you so you might need to delete it or just paste over it to get only 1 http.

That should get you the hot link like I posted.


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

*Rust around the holes*

wont happen if you either paint where the plasma cut is or before u install the grommet. Or put a bead of silicone on where it mates,just make sure the back of the hole is siliconed too.
A little black rustoleum wouldnt hurt,might as well paint the whole back of the bumper while your there


----------



## Duramax0530 (Feb 5, 2011)

hey guys I installed some on a tool box just like hardwoodcd ( the white dodge up there) did and there really easy to do you use a bi metal holesay i think it was 2 1/4 to be exact ( double check that i did this about a year ago) and you use that on both ends which give you the perfect round corners and then I used a jig saw with a metal blade to ut the rest of it out which was all straight lines. Just take your time measuring and laying it out and you will be suprised how well it can come out with little work.


----------



## TNLC (Feb 27, 2011)

Does anyone have a diagram or how to on hooking up reverse lights?


----------



## Duramax0530 (Feb 5, 2011)

It all depends on your truck, You could either tap into your regular reverse lights if Using LED lights you shouldn't need a relay since the do not draw much, but if your using regular halogen you will need a relay which requires running more wires. But I have just tapped them off the stock reverse lights and have not popped a fuse or had any problems at all (the benefits of LED) as long there LED and as your not putting a crap ton of them on them you shouldn't need a relay (someone correct me if im wrong) I would suggest figuring out what lights your gonna use and then what route your gonna go, get a tester and find your positive on your reverse lights and then you can use those quick splice connectors and get your power, and as for grounding you can just ground them to the frame.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

hardwoodcd;1315057 said:


> Here is what I did. I'm not an electrical guy so I just had an idea like you, did some research and this is what I came up with. I got these lights from my local plow shop. They were about $45 each. So needless to say they weren't giving them away. But seems like this might be what you are going for. For the install you just drill two holes on the end of the light with hole saw and connect the holes together with a grinder.


You need to practice backing up to your trailer.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

hardwoodcd;1315057 said:


> For the install you just drill two holes on the end of the light with hole saw and connect the holes together with a grinder.


Looks good. 

Are the front corner lights at all annoying, reflecting off the back of the plow, or are they on a separate switch?


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

tuna;1419905 said:


> You need to practice backing up to your trailer.


Hahaha tuna!!!! In my defense the guy that owned the truck before me needs the practice!!!! I got a camera, first time every time!!!



Maine_Train;1420297 said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Are the front corner lights at all annoying, reflecting off the back of the plow, or are they on a separate switch?


In my situation (Dodge) they are a double walled headlamp. Which you need to drill two holes in order to mount the led. Most every one installs the led in the inner hole and tries to seal up the outer hole to the elements. For the exact reason you mentioned I went with ambers up front because not as bright and I also mounted in the outer hole. The inner hole is just so the light can flash through. Not near as bright as mounting it in the inner hole but it is automatically weather tight and it worked for me.

Thanks for the compliments all, Casey


----------

